
DHS skirting Supreme Court order by using purchased location data - clairity
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/02/07/dhs-skirting-supreme-court-order-by-using-purchased-location-data
======
kick
_A 2018 court ruling had limited the U.S. government 's ability to obtain
location data from phone companies, but purchasing commercially available data
is a way for them to sidestep the rule. That same year, ICE bought $190,000
worth of licences to data stored by Virginia-based Venntel, who describe
themselves as "pioneers in mobile location information."

Experts familiar with the situation say that this is one of the largest troves
of bulk data being deployed by law enforcement in the United States. The data
had initially been used to track human and drug-smuggling organizations but
has since shared the data with ICE's arm that carries out deportations._

Why is this legal? Abusing government funds to get access to location data is
the worst of all worlds, for everyone involved.

------
rckoepke
I noticed the McDonald's near my home is running a promotion. "Safe Driving"
gets you discounts on McDonald's food.

I'm in a particularly non-tech savvy area. I have not seen this is running in
higher-income, higher-education neighborhoods, or any McDonalds inside
universities.

I didn't look into it, but I feel that the app probably uses GPS to know your
location as much as possible in order to monitor "Safe Driving". I guess you
could use only accelerometer data to look for hard acceleration/braking
events, but I doubt that's the purpose.

Seemed like a data broker trying to drum up new data sources.

Edit: Coincidentally, the next YouTube ad I got after submitting this was a
McDonald's ad.

